# working with another taper.



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

i'm stuck on a crappy job with another taper. to make matters worse, it's in a hospital renovation, right next to the maternity ward. you can imagine the dust control procedures involved... maybe it's best not to.

i'm a 'lone ranger' when it comes to taping. leave me 100% alone on a project and everyone will be happy. i am no good on these commercial/industrial sites. 

wish me luck through the next week or two.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

McDusty said:


> i'm stuck on a crappy job with another taper. to make matters worse, it's in a hospital renovation, right next to the maternity ward. you can imagine the dust control procedures involved... maybe it's best not to.
> 
> i'm a 'lone ranger' when it comes to taping. leave me 100% alone on a project and everyone will be happy. i am no good on these commercial/industrial sites.
> 
> wish me luck through the next week or two.


Yes,,, you have our condolances


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

You sound like your too old to keep up with everyone else, and that you want to work by yourself or they will make you look bad.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

joepro0000 said:


> You sound like your too old to keep up with everyone else, and that you want to work by yourself or they will make you look bad.


Ahhhhh so much for the Brotherhood of the mud...... You are a prick Joe :whistling2:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Suck it up, sissypants. Use your other taper to your advantage and get out in time to enjoy those ski slopes for the remaining six months.:jester:


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

best thing about construction is, no jobsite is permanent. you'll be done soon, and on to the next one.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

How do you guys like to split up a job when you're stuck with another taper? I feel McD's pain. Had one like that not long ago. The other guy was the DC's guy, nice enough, but pretty rough finisher. Do you all just suck it up and tackle each coat and sanding together, or divide the job in halves? We worked together each coat, but that made for infuriating sanding. I haven't worked that hard in ages, and for nothing. My seams were fine.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

Saul_Surfaces said:


> How do you guys like to split up a job when you're stuck with another taper? I feel McD's pain. Had one like that not long ago. The other guy was the DC's guy, nice enough, but pretty rough finisher. Do you all just suck it up and tackle each coat and sanding together, or divide the job in halves? We worked together each coat, but that made for infuriating sanding. I haven't worked that hard in ages, and for nothing. My seams were fine.


I was on a big union job 2 summers ago ..... we mudded for 3 days ...2 days sanding. These guys would leave it on so frigging thick ...... Finally I told him ....I will sand my own ...you can not pay me enough to sand this much. 

I got my own wing. 

( that was when there was work)


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I didn't mention it before, but this other taper is down right terrible. he shouldn't even be taping. He tapes with a tube/flat applicator, filling his tube with a pump!!! he doesn't tap in furry screws, he loads them heavy making little bumps all over the walls, his butt joints are 3' wide and tapes still show. 


he had to do some fire-taping and i said,

'how are you going to do that with your tube?'
'do you think you could pull out some tapes from your super taper for me?"
'sure.'

then he proceeded to wrap a towel around himself because this guy is so terrified of getting any mud on himself. he likes to keep at least a 3' buffer zone between him and the mud.

and sanding... holy mother of god. he must love sanding. I started checking out some of his rough sanded stuff and had to rough sand it again, either that or sand everything with my sponge. i circle things that need fixing and do touch-ups after sanding. He saw me doing this and said,

'you doing touch-ups on top of freshly sanded mud?'
'yes.'
'don't you get a ridge that doesn't sand out.'
'no'
'oh yes you do!"
'no, no i don't, you mean to tell me you would rather just leave the mistake and deal with it later?'
'touch-ups leave ridges so i don't do them, the painter needs something to do.'


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Bevelation said:


> Suck it up, sissypants. Use your other taper to your advantage and get out in time to enjoy those ski slopes for the remaining six months.:jester:



well thank god my brother fly in from Winnipeg yesterday, so i have a reason to take today off and hit to slopes in the sunshine. He's a taper too so now i finally can have a conversation with someone that feels my pain.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

^Well, now that you mention how ridiculously bad your guy really is.... let's just say I've been in your place before, and I don't envy you. Hope it ends sooner than later for you.


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

McDusty said:


> I didn't mention it before, but this other taper is down right terrible. he shouldn't even be taping. He tapes with a tube/flat applicator, filling his tube with a pump!!! he doesn't tap in furry screws, he loads them heavy making little bumps all over the walls, his butt joints are 3' wide and tapes still show.
> 
> 
> he had to do some fire-taping and i said,
> ...


 just talk to him ,!!!:yes:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Don't you just hate running behind some one else and cleaning up there messes? Hard to get anything done, not to mention if you are doing this is he getting the credit for good work or are you ? Or are you in charge ( the boss) if so tell him how you want it done if not talk with your employer.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

GOOD NEWS! I'm off that job, got sent to start a new house. i love new construction.

the 'other taper' i mentioned, is the bosses brother. making it even harder to suggest things. i seriously hope neither of them are on this board, i may be in trouble.


----------



## mudhen (Feb 3, 2009)

I feel your pain, I have worked with maybe six tapers i have really clicked with style wise in my carreer .most of us have swollen egos [our way is the best way].Hard to find a good partner.I am in sask its quite busy here. and there?


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

I prefer working alone unless its with a guy I have personally trained and he hasn't strayed from the way I taught him. Extremely busy in MB. Barely keeping up with sub contracting never mind all the side job calls.


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

McDusty said:


> GOOD NEWS! I'm off that job, got sent to start a new house. i love new construction.
> 
> the 'other taper' i mentioned, is the bosses brother. making it even harder to suggest things. i seriously hope neither of them are on this board, i may be in trouble.



I have to agree ...... I would even say I sport a little "woody" on new construction.

Boss's Brother ..... no words can even describe that situation :furious:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i am working with another finisher for the first time ever this week. the only thing i can say is i am realizing how anal retentive i can be. this guy sands between every coat and lays it on thick. i like it tight with no sanding until the end. i have been learning about speed though. i like to take any good i can from every finisher i meet and i leave what doesn't work behind. kind of like reading this forum.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

carpentaper said:


> i am working with another finisher for the first time ever this week. the only thing i can say is i am realizing how anal retentive i can be. this guy sands between every coat and lays it on thick. i like it tight with no sanding until the end. i have been learning about speed though. i like to take any good i can from every finisher i meet and i leave what doesn't work behind. kind of like reading this forum.


 
I think its good to sand in-between coats really quick, like 1 or 2 passes, quickly, especially on c-beads. I like to leave stuff thin too. But the extra time you spend skim-sanding, it leaves the walls super smooth, and not bumpy, and also makes the final sanding a walk in the park.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

okay i was exaggerating. i sand off or scrape tool marks and ridges but thats it. quick and painless.


----------



## phoney2 (Jan 20, 2010)

im no tapper just a sandder have been almost 10 years i watch and listen to the tappers most good tappers do not have to sand between coats


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

What is a tapper? lol


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Arey85 said:


> What is a tapper? lol


It's a turd...just before it comes out.


----------

